# Bayer liquid weed killer & 2 Gallon flomaster pressure sprayer combo pack @ HD $10



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

*Bayer liquid weed killer & 2 Gallon flomaster pressure sprayer combo pack @ HD $10*

The Home Dept add yesterday had a special purchase combo pack with a bottle of Bayer liquid weed killer and a 2 Gallon Flomaster pressure sprayer for $9.88. I was there tonight and picked one up. All the 1 gallon pressure sprayers I have seen are around $10-$12 for a decent basic version so I figured for the price I would grab it.

I am not an expert on pressure sprayers but I tested it & it seems to be as good as any of the basic sprayers I have seen at HD or Lowes. It comes with a cone and flat sprayer heads. 

For $10 you get a 2 Gallon sprayer as opposed to a 1 gallon for the same price. I'm not sure if the Bayer liquid weed killer is any good (or if I will even use it) but I look at that as a freebie anyway

I wanted to post this deal in case someone else wants to grab one and didn't see the add. I may go grab another tomorrow - for $10 it can't hurt to have a second sprayer around. I am sure these will go quick given the price and how many people have been flocking to HD for lawn care stuff lately
J


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> for $10 it can't hurt to have a second sprayer around.


Get two. Keep one for herbicides only and label it clearly as such. Use the other for insecticides and fertilizers- things that won't hurt the plants if it gets on them.

Why? Always rinse after use; triple rinse is a good idea. But there could still be traces of herbicide in there, especially if you rinse the tank and forget to run a clean rinse through the hose.

Do I do it? Yes. I have two $80 backpacks set up the same way plus the four or five little ones. As a matter of fact, one is for greenhouse only.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> The Home Dept add yesterday had a special purchase combo pack with a bottle of Bayer liquid weed killer and a 2 Gallon Flomaster pressure sprayer for $9.88. I was there tonight and picked one up. All the 1 gallon pressure sprayers I have seen are around $10-$12 for a decent basic version so I figured for the price I would grab it.
> 
> I am not an expert on pressure sprayers but I tested it & it seems to be as good as any of the basic sprayers I have seen at HD or Lowes. It comes with a cone and flat sprayer heads.
> 
> ...


If you look at the ratings, many have rated flowmasters very low..

i'd stick with the roundup or ortho sprayers.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> If you look at the ratings, many have rated flowmasters very low..
> 
> i'd stick with the roundup or ortho sprayers.


I figured the sprayer wasn't the best available but it is listed as a Flomaster premium sprayer. I took it out of the box and compared it to the other sprayers (round up, etc) and it seemed to be made of similar quality materials. I especially looked at the hose which was the same as on the round up. The one thing it does not have is a pressure release valve. 

I didn't think to look for ratings - I will do that
J


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> I figured the sprayer wasn't the best available but it is listed as a Flomaster premium sprayer. I took it out of the box and compared it to the other sprayers (round up, etc) and it seemed to be made of similar quality materials. I especially looked at the hose which was the same as on the round up. The one thing it does not have is a pressure release valve.
> 
> I didn't think to look for ratings - I will do that
> J


It might be worth keeping at that low price....especially since you won't be using it that much.

What I found about sprayers is that you'd better not lose any of the fittings because replacements, if you can find them, cost almost as much as the sprayer itself.

That's why I have a 3 gallon and had to buy another 1 gallon.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a 2 gal and a 1 gal flomaster....don't use them that much...but they do seem to have plastic parts break more than once....I'd steer toward something else. This is one where you do get what you pay for IMO. I actually don't use them that much becuz I prefer the one gal spray versions of Weed B Gone etc...no mix...no having to label ..or separate.. no fuss..no cleanout...easy to use...toss when you are done. Sure you might pay a few pennies more...but not all that much and certainly worth the convenience.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

piste said:


> I have a 2 gal and a 1 gal flomaster....don't use them that much...but they do seem to have plastic parts break more than once....I'd steer toward something else. This is one where you do get what you pay for IMO. I actually don't use them that much becuz I prefer the one gal spray versions of Weed B Gone etc...no mix...no having to label ..or separate.. no fuss..no cleanout...easy to use...toss when you are done. Sure you might pay a few pennies more...but not all that much and certainly worth the convenience.


Both my 1 gal and 3 gal ortho/roundup sprayers come with a brass tube with the dispenser and one brass nozzle. Some of the nozzles are plastic, but are probably for lower pressure applications.

Lowe's is having a sale on their 2 gal roundup sprayer this week.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> Both my 1 gal and 3 gal ortho/roundup sprayers come with a brass tube with the dispenser and one brass nozzle. Some of the nozzles are plastic, but are probably for lower pressure applications.
> 
> Lowe's is having a sale on their 2 gal roundup sprayer this week.


I will check out Lowes for sure. I most likely will keep the first one I got from HD just based on the price and that I threw out the box :laughing:

Thanks for all the info eveyone


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> I will check out Lowes for sure. I most likely will keep the first one I got from HD just based on the price and that I threw out the box :laughing:
> 
> Thanks for all the info eveyone


The good thing about this 2 gal model is that it comes with a relief valve, and has an extra nozzle.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_303984-1306...tk=i_products&ddkey=http:SearchCatalogDisplay


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> The good thing about this 2 gal model is that it comes with a relief valve, and has an extra nozzle.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_303984-1306...tk=i_products&ddkey=http:SearchCatalogDisplay


I saw that today when I was checking it out. I probably pick that one up for the extra $8 it's probably worht it.

I also researched the different replacment tips and they are definitely almost as much as the $10 sprayer I got - about $6-7 per tip. Lots of spray patternes to choose from on this site

http://www.gemplers.com/iCatalog/master/s/352#view


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> I saw that today when I was checking it out. I probably pick that one up for the extra $8 it's probably worht it.
> 
> I also researched the different replacment tips and they are definitely almost as much as the $10 sprayer I got - about $6-7 per tip. Lots of spray patternes to choose from on this site
> 
> http://www.gemplers.com/iCatalog/master/s/352#view


Your next step is probably a pressure washer.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

I had to go the both Lowes and HD to do returns last night so I looked at the Round up sprayers. The one at Lowes was originally $19.99 so the sale was only $2 off. It was a deluxe sprayer with the side pressure release valve. I waited and looked at what HD had - their Round up sprayer was a "Heavy duty" version with the same hose, attachments, etc. The difference was the bottle seemed a bit more substantial and the pressure relief was built into the cap note a side valve. The price was the same $19.99. I tried to find link to the HD version but it isn't listed on their web site which I found a bit strange. They also had a 4-5 gallon RL Flo back pack sprayer on clearance for $49.99 down from $79.99. As tempting as that was I am not sure why I would need a back pack sprayer.

Not sure what I'll do - most likely I will get the HD heavy duty version




handy man88 said:


> Your next step is probably a pressure washer.


LOL you are dfinitely onto something. I looked at them last night when I was checking out the manual manual sprayers at HD. I can't justify the purchase right now though. Nothing around the house needs that type of cleaning (yet) and the cars go trhough the car wash. I'm sure at some point I will end up with one though :yes:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> I had to go the both Lowes and HD to do returns last night so I looked at the Round up sprayers. The one at Lowes was originally $19.99 so the sale was only $2 off. It was a deluxe sprayer with the side pressure release valve. I waited and looked at what HD had - their Round up sprayer was a "Heavy duty" version with the same hose, attachments, etc. The difference was the bottle seemed a bit more substantial and the pressure relief was built into the cap note a side valve. The price was the same $19.99. I tried to find link to the HD version but it isn't listed on their web site which I found a bit strange. They also had a 4-5 gallon RL Flo back pack sprayer on clearance for $49.99 down from $79.99. As tempting as that was I am not sure why I would need a back pack sprayer.
> 
> Not sure what I'll do - most likely I will get the HD heavy duty version
> 
> ...


I don't think you need "heavy duty" anything unless you plan on becoming a landscape contractor....especially not a backpack version. Get the lowe's version...you won't regret it.

I do admit that a pressure washer is an indulgence...as I don't even use mine now...although I used to more when I had a deck and a house with vinyl siding.

Personally I would never use a pressure washer to wash a car.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I don't think you need "heavy duty" anything unless you plan on becoming a landscape contractor....especially not a backpack version. Get the lowe's version...you won't regret it.
> 
> I do admit that a pressure washer is an indulgence...as I don't even use mine now...although I used to more when I had a deck and a house with vinyl siding.
> 
> Personally I would never use a pressure washer to wash a car.


There are some products the base level of which are generally inferior and so "buying up" is often a good idea. I have learned that is true of lawn mowers...with maybe one or two exceptions most anything sold at Lowe's or Home Depot is inferior in my opinion...so it's worth it to "buy up" and spend more to get a "commercial" grade at a dealer. Seems this is a similar phenomenon with sprayers...spend an extra $10 or $15 bucks and get something of decent quality...so called "heavy duty" or not. And I agree...a backpack sprayer is only needed if you are dealing with larger properties or true commercial use.

I know this is going a bit OT...but I find a pressure washer to be a very valuable thing to have. I don't wash my car with it either....but I don't know a better way...or even ANY other way ...to get my driveway, sidewalk, block walls, etc. clean the way I want them. My home is also brick veneer. I don't use it very frequently....but when I do I'm always glad I have it. And on those...be careful to get one that has all brass wherever water touches...otherwise you need to treat it every time you use it. Lastly, wife was in an Ace Hardware recently and guy said to NEVER use a pressure washer on a deck of any kind. Now I can see the problem with misusing it on a wood deck...removing wood fibers and all...but my deck is composite...don't see the harm with that...I think the guy was just trying to sell her some deck cleaner.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I do admit that a pressure washer is an indulgence...as I don't even use mine now...although I used to more when I had a deck and a house with vinyl siding.
> 
> Personally I would never use a pressure washer to wash a car.


I wish you hadn't mentioned that you used the pressure washer on your house with vinyl siding -- that is what our house has.............now I can almost gaurantee I will own one before the summer is out :thumbup: I definitely will wait a bit as I have been on a major power equipment bender over the last 6 weeks (new lawn mower, string trimmer, back pack blower, gardening tools, drill, driver, criular saw, recip saw) and need to let the bank account cool off a bit :wink:

The comment about washing a car with it came from talking with a friend who claims to use it on his car



piste said:


> And I agree...a backpack sprayer is only needed if you are dealing with larger properties or true commercial use.


How many square feet is the point where you "Need" a back pack sprayer? I have about 15k square foot lot to deal with. I still don't think I will be getting a back pack but I am just curious


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

whataboutj said:


> The comment about washing a car with it came from talking with a friend who claims to use it on his car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see anything wrong with using a pressure washer on your car....I just don't bother with it...easier to use a car wash.

As for your last question....it's pretty subjective. I'll give you my opinion...I don't think I'd go that route unless I owned a property of 1.5 to 2 acres and up that needed a lot of spraying...OR if I was doing it for multiple properties. I have a half acre lot and don't even use the 1 or 2 gal hand sprayers as I just don't have the need....preferring pre-packaged products of 1 gal size with built in sprayer. I have limited time and not worth saving a few pennies to me to have to do all the mixing and washing out of containers. If I need to hit the weeds or bugs...I grab what I need from the shed...spray..put it back..done.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> I wish you hadn't mentioned that you used the pressure washer on your house with vinyl siding -- that is what our house has.............now I can almost gaurantee I will own one before the summer is out :thumbup: I definitely will wait a bit as I have been on a major power equipment bender over the last 6 weeks (new lawn mower, string trimmer, back pack blower, gardening tools, drill, driver, criular saw, recip saw) and need to let the bank account cool off a bit :wink:
> 
> The comment about washing a car with it came from talking with a friend who claims to use it on his car
> 
> ...


Yes, a pressure washer will come in handy for a house with vinyl siding. One benefit of a pressure washer is that there's usually a siphon nozzle where it can pump detergent into the flow to help get the mold/algae off of your vinyl siding and your garage door. If you have a deck, or even a patio, you can pretreat it with deck cleaner using your pressure sprayer before you pressure washer.

Costco is currently selling a nice gas powered pressure washer with a honda engine for about $300 I believe, in their store, not online. I think it's called the Powermate. I think it's this model.

http://www.powermate.com/pressure_washers/product_detail.php?model=PW0952750

Or, you can elect to get an electric one, which most likely won't have enough power to damage your car unless you go overboard.

Why did you buy a backpack blower?


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

piste said:


> I As for your last question....it's pretty subjective. I'll give you my opinion...I don't think I'd go that route unless I owned a property of 1.5 to 2 acres and up that needed a lot of spraying...OR if I was doing it for multiple properties. I have a half acre lot and don't even use the 1 or 2 gal hand sprayers as I just don't have the need....preferring pre-packaged products of 1 gal size with built in sprayer. I have limited time and not worth saving a few pennies to me to have to do all the mixing and washing out of containers. If I need to hit the weeds or bugs...I grab what I need from the shed...spray..put it back..done.


Thanks for the opinion/info. I figured it was a lot larger of an area to justify a back pack sprayer -- getting one never really was a thought for me but the one on clearance was tempting 



handy man88 said:


> Yes, a pressure washer will come in handy for a house with vinyl siding. One benefit of a pressure washer is that there's usually a siphon nozzle where it can pump detergent into the flow to help get the mold/algae off of your vinyl siding and your garage door. If you have a deck, or even a patio, you can pretreat it with deck cleaner using your pressure sprayer before you pressure washer.
> 
> Costco is currently selling a nice gas powered pressure washer with a honda engine for about $300 I believe, in their store, not online. I think it's called the Powermate. I think it's this model.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the costco pressure washer. I think I saw it last weekend but didn't pay much attention to it - I willl go back and check it out.

I got the back pack blower after trying to use my electric blower/vac the first time I mowed the lawn. I wanted to clean up all the clippings and I couldn't get the blower/vac to the certain parts of my property (corner lot) at all with my current 100 ft extension cord and moving the cord from area to area was a P.I.T.A. 

I picked up a brand new Echo PB-265 from ebay for $170 shipped ($250 retail). I just got it and havne't used it yet due to rain over the last week. It should make the clean up a lot faster as I wont need to pull cords and relocate it when I move to another area of the yard. Time is definitely an issue due to having 2 kids under 5 yrs old which takes up a good chunk of time on the weekends and I don't get home from work durig the week until around 6.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> Thanks for the opinion/info. I figured it was a lot larger of an area to justify a back pack sprayer -- getting one never really was a thought for me but the one on clearance was tempting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not a gas blower vac?


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> Why not a gas blower vac?


Cost was a lot more and I have the vac part with the electric. I may look again at the gas blower/vacs. The great thing about the backpack I got is that the cost is the lowest I have seen on ebay so if I decide I want to sell it I know I can get all my money back


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> Cost was a lot more and I have the vac part with the electric. I may look again at the gas blower/vacs. The great thing about the backpack I got is that the cost is the lowest I have seen on ebay so if I decide I want to sell it I know I can get all my money back


I've had some experience with a backpack blower, and they vibrate the heck out of your body and are heavy.

In truth, I've never seen a homeowner use a backpack blower.

This is what I have....although the 85 version.

http://www.stihlusa.com/blowers/SH86CE.html


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I've had some experience with a backpack blower, and they vibrate the heck out of your body and are heavy.
> 
> In truth, I've never seen a homeowner use a backpack blower.
> 
> ...


I agree that the traditional homeowner doesn't use a back pack blower - I definitely haven't seen it in my neighborhood but I also don't see a lot of people in my neighborhood taking care of their lawn - they pay landscapers 

The PB265 back pack is under 15 lbs. I tried it on at HD and it isn't heavy. I have no idea about the vibration since I didn't fire it up in the store :whistling2:

The SH 86 is $290 plus tax -- definitely more than I wanted to spend on a blower/vac. I guess I need to factor in the longevity of the equipment but given what I have spent already in the year I have been in this home I'm not sure.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

Ironically the deluxe round up sprayer I saw at HD is on sale in todays add for $18.92 -- basically $1 off. It has a metal wand and a foam sprayer tip is one of the 3 included tips.

I was looking over my equipment purchases I listed and realized I forgot about the electric hedge trimmers, 9 gallon rigid wet/dry vac and accessories (vac was a $20 special buy at HD), and an Echo 16" electric chain saw I got off ebay for $55 shipped. I think my equipment purchasing is becoming a habit/addiction :wink:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> Ironically the deluxe round up sprayer I saw at HD is on sale in todays add for $18.92 -- basically $1 off. It has a metal wand and a foam sprayer tip is one of the 3 included tips.
> 
> I was looking over my equipment purchases I listed and realized I forgot about the electric hedge trimmers, 9 gallon rigid wet/dry vac and accessories (vac was a $20 special buy at HD), and an Echo 16" electric chain saw I got off ebay for $55 shipped. I think my equipment purchasing is becoming a habit/addiction :wink:


I saw that sprayer also in today's paper but it does not seem as though that model has the relief valve.

Personally I would never buy an electric chain saw....not enough power and dangerous. I have a Husqvarna chain saw that has more than earned its value.

If you have any more stuff to buy, unless it's on sale, I would wait for father's day where a lot of stuff from these big box stores will go on sale.

If you buy Stihl, you can pretty much rest assured that the price won't go down. If anything, you'll miss out on throw ins like gloves, goggles, etc.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I saw that sprayer also in today's paper but it does not seem as though that model has the relief valve.
> 
> Personally I would never buy an electric chain saw....not enough power and dangerous. I have a Husqvarna chain saw that has more than earned its value.
> 
> ...


The pressure release is built into the pump cap similar to the Solo 4 gallon back pack I saw at Costco.

I picked up the electric chain saw on a whim because I need to cut some small branches off a couple trees in my yard. I definitely do not have a need for a gas chainsaw. I wish I did but I definitely do not. When I am done with the electric if I don't want to keep it my friend who offered to buy it from me so worst case I am even money on it.

While at Costco tonight I looked at the power stroke pressure washer definitely a sweet machine. I don't want to drop the money on it right now - hopefully it will be available for a month or two. 

The only thing I have left to buy is plants, soil and mulch (thankfully)

Thanks again for all the info
J


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> The pressure release is built into the pump cap similar to the Solo 4 gallon back pack I saw at Costco.
> 
> I picked up the electric chain saw on a whim because I need to cut some small branches off a couple trees in my yard. I definitely do not have a need for a gas chainsaw. I wish I did but I definitely do not. When I am done with the electric if I don't want to keep it my friend who offered to buy it from me so worst case I am even money on it.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure whether that HD version has the extra valves that the Lowe's model has.

Lowe's had a great deal on dirt two weeks ago. Buy one get one free, so each bag was $.65. I got HD to match it also. I think HD has it on sale this week for $1.15/bag.

HD had a big sale on mulch about 1 month ago. $1.35/ 2 cf bag. Probably will see this sale again come father's day.

That pressure washer should be there as along as it's still in season. They usually don't fly off the shelves like generators when natural disasters occur.


----------

